# The trouble with the rat race is that, even if you win, you're still a rat.



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2012)

Η φράση αποδίδεται στην ηθοποιό Λίλι Τόμλιν. Έχετε κάποια καλή έμπνευση για να διασώσουμε τη φράση με κάποιο ανάλογο λογοπαίγνιο στα ελληνικά;

Με την ευκαιρία, ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε και μερικές ζουμερές αποδόσεις για το rat race. Το λεξικό μου δίνει, για παράδειγμα: *rat-race*: άγριος και αθέμιτος συναγωνισμός <ιδ. σε επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία>


----------



## Themis (Nov 24, 2012)

Ξεκινάω με κάτι αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Δόκτορα:
Το πρόβλημα με τα στρατιωτάκια που αλληλοσφάζονται πυρετωδώς είναι ότι, ακόμα κι αν νικήσουν, δεν παύουν να είναι πιόνια στη σκακιέρα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 24, 2012)

Η πλησιέστερη απόδοση του rat-race που έχω συναντήσει είναι το μαγκανοπήγαδο.
Απόπειρα πρώτη: Όσο γρήγορα κι αν γυρνάς το μαγκανοπήγαδο, πάντα θα είσαι μαγκωμένος στα γρανάζια του. 
Όσο πιο γρήγορα γυρνάς το μαγκανοπήγαδο, τόσο περισσότερο μαγκώνεσαι στα γρανάζια του.
or something.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 24, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα με τις κυνοδρομίες είναι ότι, ακόμα κι αν κερδίσεις, παραμένεις σκύλος! :)


----------



## Themis (Nov 24, 2012)

Όσο κι αν σπρώχνεσαι να βγεις απ' το λούκι, μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν είσαι ο Λούκι Λουκ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα με τους σκυλοκαβγάδες είναι πως, ακόμα κι αν νικήσεις, δεν παύεις να 'σαι σκύλος.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 24, 2012)

Το ίδιο σκεφτήκαμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2012)

Ω, Πανθεμίστατε,







τι γλωσσικά εξαίρετο παράδειγμα!

(Το σκακιστικό εννοούσα, αλλά μεσολάβησαν άλλα πέντε καλά. Oh, well...)


Edit (οικονομία στα πόστια):


Themis said:


> Όσο κι αν σπρώχνεσαι να βγεις απ' το λούκι, μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν είσαι ο Λούκι Λουκ.


Όσο κι αν σπρώχνεσαι να βγεις από το λούκι, τελικά δεν το γλιτώνεις το παλούκι.


----------



## Themis (Nov 24, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα με τους αγώνες δρόμου των ποντικιών είναι ότι γίνονται μέσα στην ποντικοπαγίδα.
Δεν βγαίνεις απ' τη φάκα χοροπηδώντας.
Μια φορά κι αν σκυλοεπιπλεύσεις, πάντα θα σκυλοπνίγεσαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2012)

Οκέι, ψιλοάκυρο, αλλά: Ακόμα κι αν νικήσεις τον κλεφτοπόλεμο, πάλι κλέφτης θα 'σαι.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 24, 2012)

Και κάτι που παραπέμπει στον Ταρζάν:

Στον αγώνα για επιβίωση της ζούγκλας, ακόμα κι αν επικρατήσεις, δεν παύεις να είσαι ΖΩΟΝ.:laugh:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2012)

Πολύ καλό!


----------



## Themis (Nov 24, 2012)

Τώρα που τα ξανακοιτούσα σκεφτόμουνα ότι, για τη φράση που μας προβληματίζει, η απόδοση "Το κακό είναι ότι δεν βγαίνεις απ' τη φάκα χοροπηδώντας" αποτελεί αρκετά ακριβή μετάφραση, όσο κι αν δημιουργείται κάποια εντύπωση αναντιστοιχίας λόγω του αφόρητου δείκτη μπλαμπλά των 'Αγγλων. :devil:


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Η πλησιέστερη απόδοση του rat-race που έχω συναντήσει είναι το μαγκανοπήγαδο.
> Απόπειρα πρώτη: Όσο γρήγορα κι αν γυρνάς το μαγκανοπήγαδο, πάντα θα είσαι μαγκωμένος στα γρανάζια του.
> Όσο πιο γρήγορα γυρνάς το μαγκανοπήγαδο, τόσο περισσότερο μαγκώνεσαι στα γρανάζια του.
> or something.



Ο μπελάς με το μαγκανοπήγαδο είναι ότι το πιθάρι - ακόμα κι αν καταφέρεις να το γεμίσεις - είναι τρύπιο (τετρημένος ο πίθος).
Μάταιον εις τον τετρημένον πίθον αντλείν. Μάταιον εν κοσκίνω ύδωρ φέρειν, άγος το άγεσθαι και φέρεσθαι. 






_Οι Δαναΐδες_, John William *Water*house


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2012)

Με άλλο ζώο: _Κι ο νικητής στις κοκορομαχίες, κρασάτος θα γίνει τελικά._


----------



## bernardina (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Rogerios (Nov 25, 2012)

Το κακό μ' αυτή την παλιοζωή είναι πως ό,τι και να κάνεις στο τέλος πεθαίνεις.


----------



## cougr (Nov 25, 2012)

Στη ζούγκλα της βιοπάλης και κερδισμένος να βγεις πάλι κτήνος θα 'σαι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Για να βρούμε ποιο ταιριάζει καλύτερα απ' όλα τα ωραία που έχουν γραφτεί, θα ήθελα να μας αποκαλύψει ο ντοκτέρ ποιο στοιχείο θέλει να τονίσει ο συγγραφέας του (όχι η Τόμλιν). Ότι ακόμα κι αν βγεις νικητής στον αγώνα για το μεροκάματο, δεν παύεις να είσαι μεροκαματιάρης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ιδέες (δεν ήθελα να σας σταματήσω)!

Στο βιβλίο (που πέρασε από τα χέρια μου στο τελικό του στάδιο και ήδη ταξιδεύει) δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτε περισσότερο από το να διατηρήσω τη σχεδόν κατά γράμμα υπάρχουσα μετάφραση (το έκανα κάτι σαν: και νικητής να βγεις στις ποντικοδρομίες, πάλι ποντικός θα παραμείνεις) επειδή η έμφαση ήταν στο συγκεκριμένο τσιτάτο της Λ.Τ. Υπήρχαν κι άλλα τσιτάτα, ακολουθούσε κι άλλο κείμενο, προτίμησα να το αφήσω κι όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.
Αλλά μου φάνηκε καλό σαν θέμα για ιδέες --και πιο πολύ, για το rat race, όπου το μαγκανοπήγαδο δεν μου φαίνεται ότι αποδίδει καλά τον_ άγριο και αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό στην επαγγελματική χρήση_ που δίνει, κτγμ πιο σωστά, το λεξικό.

Πιο ταιριαστά για το συγκεκριμένο τσιτάτο και κεφάλαιο θα ήταν το αρχικό σκακιστικό του Θέμη (που έχει το πρόβλημα, όμως, ότι ένας σκακιστής γνωρίζει ότι στη σκακιέρα ένα πιόνι μπορεί να αναδειχτεί βασίλισσα, άρα πρέπει να γίνει διόρθωση με αναφορά ότι στην επόμενη παρτίδα, πάλι πιόνι θα ξεκινήσει) και, (λογικά μάλλον, αφού είχα την πλήρη εικόνα), αυτό που μου ήρθε ως έμπνευση με τις κοκορομαχίες. Δείχνει και την ανελέητη μάχη αλλά και την προσωρινότητα της νίκης, όχι μόνο το χαμηλό αρχικό σημείο της εκκίνησης.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Δόκτορα, διακινδυνεύοντας να κατηγορηθώ ότι διυλίζω τον κώνωπα, η έκφραση rat race, ακόμα κι αν ξεκίνησε με την έννοια που της δίνεις, στην πορεία κατέληξε να σημαίνει την κατάσταση όπου κάποιος είναι πιασμένος στα γρανάζια του συστήματος και ενώ έχει την ψευδαίσθηση ότι επικρατεί, έρχεται πρώτος, κερδίζει, στην πραγματικότητα είναι θύμα της άγριας ρουτίνας, του αδιέξοδου, του φαύλου κύκλου, της ίδιας της φιλοδοξίας του. Σαν να τρέχεις, αλλά με το ένα πόδι καρφωμένο κάτω. Ή, για να επιστρέψουμε στη μεταφορά, σαν ποντίκι στον τροχό του.

Αυτό που λες εσύ, κατά τη γνώμη μου αποδίδεται καλύτερα με τον ιδιωματισμό dog-eat-dog, που όπως βλέπουμε και εδώ σημαίνει τον άγριο, αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό, το "ο θάνατός σου η ζωή μου", το "πατάω επί πτωμάτων". Εδώ η θυματοποίηση δεν ισομοιράζεται -υπάρχει καθαρά εκμεταλλευτής και εκμεταλλευόμενος.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

1. Κι εγώ όπως τα λέει η bernardina τα αντιλαμβάνομαι.
2. Κι εγώ _μαγκανοπήγανο _το 'χω αποδώσει πλειστάκις το _rat race_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2012)

Ωραία. Άνοιξε η συζήτηση. :) 

Καταρχήν, τo _rat race_ είναι race, _αγώνας_. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να δούμε από πότε υπάρχει στην αγγλική γλώσσα (για να καταλάβουμε αν μπορεί να έχει σχέση με τα χαμστεράκια στο κλουβί και τα ποντίκια στα εργαστήρια), αλλά και η δική μας απόδοση, με το μαγκανοπήγαδο, σε αγώνα, σε βίου πάλη, παραπέμπει --κάτι που με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι απλώς το μαγκανοπήγαδο ήταν η καλύτερη μεταφορά όταν πρωτοαποδόθηκε ο όρος στα ελληνικά, ίσως επειδή δεν είχαμε αντίστοιχα με τα αμερικάνικα κοινωνικά (=εταιρικά) φαινόμενα.

Δεν θέλω να διαφωνήσω ως προς το ότι η έννοια της συγκεκριμένης φράσης στα αγγλικά μπορεί να έχει μετατοπιστεί ή να έχει εμπλουτιστεί υπό την επιρροή των χαμστερακίων και της δικής τους εκδοχής του πίθου των Δαναΐδων. Είμαι πάντως βέβαιος ότι το τσιτάτο της Λ.Τ. έχει την έννοια του ανταγωνισμού και της έμμεσης (αλλά διαφανέστατης) κριτικής στους χαρτογιακάδες που καταπιέζουν τους καλλιτέχνες αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι αρούρια του χειρίστου είδους κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Δόκτωρ, το τραγούδι μου προς απάντησή σου:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Βιαστικά επειδή πνίγομαι (καημένο ρατ) 

Εμένα με καλύπτει αυτό

A rat race is an _endless, self-defeating, or pointless pursuit._ It conjures up the image of the f_utile efforts of a lab rat trying to escape while running around a maze or in a wheel. _In an analogy to the modern city, many rats in a single maze expend a lot of effort running around, but ultimately achieve nothing (meaningful) either collectively or individually.

Τα πλάγια δικά μου

ΥΓ. Η Λίλη παίζει με τις έννοιες του rat. Που εκτός από το κακόμοιρο ποντικάκι που τρέχει χωρίς να πηγαίνει πουθενά, είναι το βρομόμουτρο, ο αλήτης, ο ρουφιάνος, το κάθαρμα κλπ. Εμείς δεν έχουμε τέτοια για τα ποντίκια. Έχουμε άλλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2012)

Και η ανταπάντησή μου, με λεξικό (ΛΚΝ): *μαγκανοπήγαδο το* [maŋganopíγaδo] Ο41 : 2. (μτφ.) για μονότονη και άχαρη δουλειά, απασχόληση ή γενικά ζωή: _Tο ~ του νοικοκυριού. Tελειώνουν οι διακοπές και ξαναρχίζει το καθημερινό ~_. 

Είναι το ίδιο;

Edit: Δεν είχα δει της Μπέρνης (από όπου θα έπρεπε να συμπεράνω ότι μάλλον _είναι_ το ίδιο). Από πού είναι το απόσπασμα;
Edit2: Είναι από τη γουίκη, όπου βρίσκω και το εξής:

The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you're still a rat. — commonly attributed to Lily Tomlin in People magazine (26 Dec 1977), but according to The Yale Book of Quotations (Shapiro & Epstein, p. 767), Rosalie Maggio in The New Beacon Book of Quotations by Women states that William Sloane Coffin said "Even if you win the rat race, you're still a rat" as chaplain of Williams College or Yale University in the 1950s or 1960s.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και η ανταπάντησή μου, με λεξικό (ΛΚΝ): *μαγκανοπήγαδο το* [maŋganopíγaδo] Ο41 : 2. (μτφ.) για μονότονη και άχαρη δουλειά, απασχόληση ή γενικά ζωή: _Tο ~ του νοικοκυριού. Tελειώνουν οι διακοπές και ξαναρχίζει το καθημερινό ~_.
> 
> Είναι το ίδιο;
> 
> Edit: Δεν είχα δει της Μπέρνης. Από πού είναι;




Από εδώ


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και η ανταπάντησή μου, με λεξικό (ΛΚΝ): *μαγκανοπήγαδο το* [maŋganopíγaδo] Ο41 : 2. (μτφ.) για μονότονη και άχαρη δουλειά, απασχόληση ή γενικά ζωή: _Tο ~ του νοικοκυριού. Tελειώνουν οι διακοπές και ξαναρχίζει το καθημερινό ~_.
> Είναι το ίδιο;


Τα βλέπω με ΝΕΛ, Δόκτωρ: *μαγγανοπήγαδο *[...] *2.* (μεταφ.) η καθημερινή κοπιαστική εργασία, η βιοπάλη: φρ. _μπαίνω στο μαγγανοπήγαδο_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2012)

Περίμενε μια στιγμή, βρε πολυβόλο Μπέρνη... :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Περίμενε μια στιγμή, βρε πολυβόλο Μπέρνη... :)



:wub:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2012)

Να συνοψίσω: το rat race είναι μαγκανοπήγαδο _αλλά_ (συμψηφισμός ;)) η συνολική φράση είναι κακόσημη, υπάρχει και ένας δευτερεύων υπαινιγμός με το rat, και άρα, για τη φράση θέλουμε κάτι πιο άγριο από, ας πούμε: _Ακόμη και νικητής να βγεις από το μαγκανοπήγαδο της βιοπάλης, πάλι ένας κακομοίρης θα είσαι._ Ή μας φτάνει αυτό, εδώ που τα λέμε; :) Ακόμη πιο απλά, θεωρούμε κακόσημη τη χρήση του _rat race_ στο τσιτάτο ή όχι;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να συνοψίσω: το rat race είναι μαγκανοπήγαδο _αλλά_ (συμψηφισμός ;)) η συνολική φράση είναι κακόσημη, υπάρχει και ένας δευτερεύων υπαινιγμός με το rat, και άρα, για τη φράση θέλουμε κάτι πιο άγριο από, ας πούμε: _Ακόμη και νικητής να βγεις από το μαγκανοπήγαδο της βιοπάλης, πάλι ένας κακομοίρης θα είσαι._ Ή μας φτάνει αυτό, εδώ που τα λέμε; :) Ακόμη πιο απλά, θεωρούμε κακόσημη τη χρήση του _rat race_ στο τσιτάτο ή όχι;



Στο τσιτάτο που αποδίδεται στη Λίλη, σαφώς ναι. Όχι απλώς κακόσημη --μοχθηρή, χαιρέκακη και κακεντρεχή. Καλώς ή κακώς.


----------



## Themis (Nov 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Περίμενε μια στιγμή, βρε πολυβόλο Μπέρνη... :)


Τα είπαν κι άλλοι: 
Ο χρόνος της είναι ντετέ, τα πόστια δυο χιλιάδες
και η ταχύτητα φωτός στέκει μαραζωμένη.

Επί του προκειμένου, αλλά χωρίς βεβαιότητες. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η σύγχρονη κατανόηση του rat race εμπεριέχει το στοιχείο της άσκοπης φρενιτιώδους κίνησης, κατά τους _Μοντέρνους Καιρούς_ του Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν ή τις σκηνές πλήθους από κεντρικούς δρόμους μεγαλούπολης σε γοργή κίνηση. Το μαγγανοπήγαδο είναι καλή απόδοση, αλλά, ίσως λόγω ηλικίας, μπορεί κάλλιστα να παραπέμπει σε μια μονότονη και άχαρη επανάληψη που γίνεται σε σλόου μόσιον. Καλό θα ήταν δηλαδή να προστεθεί με κάποιο τρόπο στην απόδοση το στοιχείο αυτό. Από την άλλη, η συγκεκριμένη φράση του Δόκτορα (ίσως όχι αναγκαστικά το rat race εν γένει) περιέχει το στοιχείο του ανταγωνισμού, της επικράτησης. Αν λοιπόν μπορούσαν να συμπυκνωθούν όλα αυτά τα καλούδια στην απόδοση, θα ήταν προτιμότερο.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 26, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι σπάνια ακούω τη χρήση της λέξης "μαγκανοπήγαδο" ή "μαγγανοπήγαδο" (μια μανία βρίσκω να το γράφουν με _γγ_). Έχει επικρατήσει να μιλάμε για ρουτίνα. Συμφωνείτε;


----------



## cougr (Nov 26, 2012)

Themis said:


> [...] Το μαγγανοπήγαδο είναι καλή απόδοση, αλλά, ίσως λόγω ηλικίας, μπορεί κάλλιστα να παραπέμπει σε μια μονότονη και άχαρη επανάληψη που γίνεται σε σλόου μόσιον.[...]



Κάπως έτσι το αντιλαμβανόμουν κι εγώ. Δλδ νομίζω ότι παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε αυτό που λέμε «_daily grind/daily slog_».


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Το _μάγκανο_ και το _μαγκανοπήγαδο_ θέλουν το νηματάκι τους επειδή επικρατεί μια μικρή λεξικογραφική σύγχυση (ως προς την ορθογραφία).

Τώρα, στο _rat race_, η έμφαση δεν είναι στη ρουτίνα, αλλά στο άγχος. Βεβαίως δεν είναι το μαγκανοπήγαδο, αλλά ο αγώνας: από *το κυνήγι του μεροκάματου* και τον *αγώνα για επιβίωση* μέχρι τον *αγώνα για επικράτηση* (στα ανώτερα κλιμάκια).


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2012)

Εγώ δεν το αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν αγώνα για επιβίωση αλλά αγώνα για επικράτηση. Και μάλιστα αγώνα στον οποίο η νίκη είναι πύρρειος. Είχε κάπου τον εξής ορισμό: βλέπουν δυο ποντίκια το τυρί και τρέχουν να το φάνε. Βλέπει το ένα ότι το άλλο το προσπερνάει κι τρέχει πιο γρήγορα. Το άλλο αυξάνει ταχύτητα. Το ίδιο και το άλλο. Και στο τέλος έχουμε δυο ποντίκια εξαντλημένα, που ακόμα κι αν φάει ο νικητής το τυρί, δεν θα καλύψει την ενέργεια που ξόδεψε για να το αποκτήσει (βεβαίως υπάρχει η ηθική ικανοποίηση ότι νίκησε, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα). 
Πιο καλό παράδειγμα από το προκρισικό Λονδίνο (τώρα με την κρίση χειροτέρεψε), όπως μου το είπε υπάλληλος: Μπορεί το ωράριο να είναι εννιά με πέντε αλλά εγώ κάθομαι μέχρι τις εφτά γιατί κάθονται κι οι άλλοι. Όχι, δεν έχουμε τόση πολλή δουλειά, αλλά κάνουμε ότι έχουμε για να βλέπει ο προϊστάμενος ότι παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά τη δουλειά. Τι εννοείς τι θα γίνει αν κάποιος αρχίσει να φεύγει στις οχτώ; Θα φεύγω στις οχτώ. Ναι, και στις δέκα, άμα είναι, για να φανεί ότι εγώ δουλεύω περισσότερο. Ε, όχι, δε νομίζω ότι θα αρχίσει κανένας να κοιμάται στο γραφείο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2012)

Ο κόκορας κρασάτος γίνεται όλο και πιο ελκυστικός...


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο κόκορας κρασάτος γίνεται όλο και πιο ελκυστικός...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2012)

Πείνασε. Είναι και μεσημέρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2012)

SBE said:


>


βλ. #15


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2015)

The trouble with the rat race is that it'll never finish, even if we do.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 16, 2015)

.....
_You're working at your leisure to learn the things you'll need
The promises you make tomorrow will carry no guarantee
I've seen your qualifications, you've got a Ph.D.
I've got one art O level, it did nothing for me

Working for the rat race
You know you're wasting your time
Working for the rat race
You're no friend of mine_






The Specials - Rat Race



Spoiler



You're working at your leisure to learn the things you'll need
The promises you make tomorrow will carry no guarantee
I've seen your qualifications, you've got a Ph.D.
I've got one art O level, it did nothing for me

Working for the rat race
You know you're wasting your time
Working for the rat race
You're no friend of mine

You plan your conversation to impress the college bar
Just talking about your mother and daddy's Jaguar
Wear your political t-shirt and sacred college scarf
Discussing the world's situation but just for a laugh

You'll be working for the rat race
You know you're wasting your time
Working for the rat race
You're no friend of mine

Working for the rat race
You know you're wasting your time
Working for the rat race
You're no friend of mine

Just working at your leisure to learn the things you won't need
The promises you make tomorrow will carry no guarantee
I've seen your qualifications, you've got a Ph.D.
I've got an art O level, it did nothing for me.

Working for the rat race
You know you're wasting your time
Working for the rat race
You're no friend of mine


----------

